# 1.8T Big Turbo Build Finished



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, I ordered everything from CTS Turbo, Integrated Engineering, USRT, NGPRacing, 42 Draft Designs, Eurodyne / Maestro 7 and finally got started on the Big Turbo Build, at least a Bigger Turbo then the car use to have,lol. It took almost two weeks but I knew that with the shop I brought it to called EveryThingEuro in Winston Salem NC. The guys were great and kept me informed on everything they did. So I will attach a few pictures for everyone to see. Hope you like how it turned out as I love it.

2003 Jetta GLS Reflex Silver
1.8L 06A AWP 
Precision 50 Trim .48ar with DEI Thermal Blanket 
Precision 39mm External Wastegate
Thermal Coated Exhaust Manifold and Turbine Housing
CTS 1.8T T3 Turbo Manifold
CTS 3" Stainless Steel O2 Housing w/ Heat Wrap
CTS 3" Inlet Pipe Kit w/ Re-useable Air Filter
Powder Coated Wrinkled Black intake Manifold and Valve Cover
Genesis Mk4 High-Flow Intank Pump
Siemens 630cc Injectors
034 Motorsports Intake Manifold Spacer
034 Motrosports Coil Pack Raw Cover
CTS Turbo 450 FMIC
OEM Pistons
VF Engineering Motor and Trans Mounts
Integrated Ingineering Connecting Rods
Integrated Ingineering Lightened Alternator and Power Steering Pulley's
ARP everything
Eurodyne Maestro 7
Calico Coated Rod & Main Bearings
42 Draft Designs Oil Catch Can
All new seals, gaskets, etc.


Lots of Pictures, so let them load. Also probably out of order also!!


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

sick build bro. you should be stoked on that turbo. its allot of fun for a street setup. sure it wont break the dyno, but its a kick in the @$$.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice work man :thumbup: Your gonna love being BT


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

BEAST, enjoy man... videos when you get a chance :thumbup:


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks, It be friggin so enjoyable powering through 3rd and 4th gears. I just need to get my 630 Maestro File tuned correctly so I can really enjoy it!



Fale said:


> sick build bro. you should be stoked on that turbo. its allot of fun for a street setup. sure it wont break the dyno, but its a kick in the @$$.


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

I know, I can't wait to get in the car everyday. Use to hate just driving around with a chip and a few bolt ons.



One-Eight GTI said:


> Nice work man :thumbup: Your gonna love being BT


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, I am hoping to do some videos, maybe a dyno video. But looking forward to head back North to visit family in NJ and also to go to Waterfest!



mk4boost said:


> BEAST, enjoy man... videos when you get a chance :thumbup:


----------



## 20VCanuck (Mar 11, 2011)

Just did almost the same build. Car is running so-so on my base 630 vvt file, I havent made any adjustments, I get 20psi sub 4k. I get a little bucking just normal constant throttle, drives fine when slight accelerating. 

I would check for exhaust leaks as they will seriously fck with your spool


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

See your getting 20psi sub 4000k, thats where I want to be. What engine do you have? 



20VCanuck said:


> Just did almost the same build. Car is running so-so on my base 630 vvt file, I havent made any adjustments, I get 20psi sub 4k. I get a little bucking just normal constant throttle, drives fine when slight accelerating.
> 
> I would check for exhaust leaks as they will seriously fck with your spool


----------



## 20VCanuck (Mar 11, 2011)

awp 1.8t. Stock displacement. vvt enabled.


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats what I have an AWP 1.8T but I am running Non VVT as the VVT file didn't want to run right for me! 



20VCanuck said:


> awp 1.8t. Stock displacement. vvt enabled.


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice build! Not sure how i missed it but it looks really nice. Lets get that turbo spooling a lil earlier! Congrats!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Ruben, Without you I would still be banging my head against the wall saying why did I buy this turbo and why did I buy Maestro 



a4e3y5 said:


> Nice build! Not sure how i missed it but it looks really nice. Lets get that turbo spooling a lil earlier! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

*Maestro*

Well, I have been getting even more help now from Adam and Ruben on tweaking my Maestro File for my 630 Injector file. Wow, all I can say is it's GREAT to feel the POWER of what a Turbo Upgrade can do.


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

NJ1.8T said:


> Well, I have been getting even more help now from Adam and Ruben on tweaking my Maestro File for my 630 Injector file. Wow, all I can say is it's GREAT to feel the POWER of what a Turbo Upgrade can do.


 U r welcome...glad I can help. The car is improving lil by lil n u r noticing it, so u r going in the right direction. A lil patience with Maestro can take people places. I once felt like some people here n now im as positive as u r. And there is some more room for improvement, so hang on! he he he These big turbo builds r definitively a blast...everytime i read about one makes me want to re-do mine he he. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

nice build


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks, Appreciate it as it took me a cpl of years to get the money up for the build. 



weenerdog3443 said:


> nice build


----------



## oopoop9865 (11 mo ago)

NJ1.8T said:


> Well, I ordered everything from CTS Turbo, Integrated Engineering, USRT, NGPRacing, 42 Draft Designs, Eurodyne / Maestro 7 and finally got started on the Big Turbo Build, at least a Bigger Turbo then the car use to have,lol. It took almost two weeks but I knew that with the shop I brought it to called EveryThingEuro in Winston Salem NC. The guys were great and kept me informed on everything they did. So I will attach a few pictures for everyone to see. Hope you like how it turned out as I love it.
> 
> 2003 Jetta GLS Reflex Silver
> 1.8L 06A AWP
> ...


Still have the car?


----------

